# price of FSD got changed on me! - Is there a fix?



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

I placed my reservation, RN10952309x, on Aug 22, 2019, and it was confirmed at 9:11 PM.

This was likely done because of a story by Fred Lambert (Aug. 20th 2019 4:35 pm ET): https://electrek.co/2019/08/20/tesla-v10-smart-summon-postponed-full-self-driving-price-increase/

I am sure as the story implies, that when I configured the car, the cost for FSD was $6,000 (not $10k). Remember this number.

Since then, COVID-19 has struck, and along with it my employment, and ability to get a car loan for the roughly 1/3rd that I was planning on financing. That's OK I thought, as I had already "locked in" my price with my reservation.

The one thing missing from my original configuration was a tow hitch. I could get an after market one, but I was willing to pay the extra premium to get the factory to do the trailer light's wiring (which of course meant I wanted the factory hitch as well).

It appears that early April 2020 is when they added the hitch, that's a date WELL AFTER Tesla increased the price to $8k or $10k...

That's when I may have made a mistake... I edited my configuration to include the tow hitch.

==========
Here's a quote from half way down the 4th paragraph of the "Tesla Model Y Motor Vehicle Pre-Order Agreement Terms & Conditions":
_If you make changes to your Vehicle Configuration, you may be subject to potential price increases for any pricing adjustments made since your original Pre-Order Date. Any changes made my you to your Vehicle Configuration, including changes to the delivery locationor estimated delivery date, will be reflected in a subsequent Vehicle Configuration that will form part of this Agreement. _
==========

Oh nuts. 
_*They changed the price for my FSD. 
It went up $4000 from my original $6k to the full $10k price. *_

They've been earning interest on my $2500, while I have been laid off, with the end result that the $2500 reservation fee is not saving me any money at all. 
Because I wanted a factory tow hitch.

Nuts.

I'm not a big Twitter user, and even if I was I doubt I would attract Elon Musk's attention on this issue.

*Does anyone know if and/or what can be done to restore my $6000 FSD price?*

17.088


----------



## JCE (Oct 9, 2018)

17.088 said:


> I placed my reservation, RN10952309x, on Aug 22, 2019, and it was confirmed at 9:11 PM.
> 
> This was likely done because of a story by Fred Lambert (Aug. 20th 2019 4:35 pm ET): https://electrek.co/2019/08/20/tesla-v10-smart-summon-postponed-full-self-driving-price-increase/
> 
> ...


I'd reach out to Tesla sales but this was the reason I never changed my order.

I had a Performance Y, 7-seater on order the night of the reveal. I wanted to add the tow hitch when it became available but that would have reflected the FSD price ($6000 to $8000?). Decided to just order the thing from the Tesla website and have it installed after delivery when I get my car.

Then they decided to NOT make the performance 7 seat Y and at the time (January on 2021)-there was no way to change my order to something else (take off 7 seat vs non performance with the 7-seat) without changing the price of FSD-which was up to $10,000.

Eventually my sales advisor said she could change my order without the FSD price change and I got the 7-seat AWD. I even asked if I could add the tow hitch on since she was changing my order and she told me that she couldn't do that as "that wasn't an option when I ordered".

For my next Tesla, probably won't pre order like I did with the Y. Looking at the Cybertruck-it looks like it's more akin to the 3's reservations than the Y's "orders" as the website says you can configure closer to launch of the car.

Also-you know you can go to the Tesla shop and order the official hitch and have it installed at a service center after delivery right? It's $1200 for the hitch/installation compared to $1000 factory install.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I don't think that there is much you can do except possible be nice to someone at Tesla. As far as I know, I believe that Tesla should have made cars available for all reservation holders, except maybe the 7 seaters (and possibly short range) at this point. So unless you fit into one of those categories, the delay was not created by Tesla. 

I know that it isn't great news, along with losing a job. I guess that the good part is that you didn't get hit with an additional car payment when it may have been nard to afford it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I would start with your local sales team for sure and if they are unable to help, let us know and any one of us mods can try to escalate this for you to see if anything can be done.


----------



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would start with your local sales team for sure and if they are unable to help, let us know and any one of us mods can try to escalate this for you to see if anything can be done.


I'll try stopping by in person at the Maplewood, MN showroom, on April 19th or 26th; it'll only be a slight detour on one of those days.


----------

